# Free paper model 1:25 work-flatcar



## atst (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome
At the site:
http://parowozowniajarocin.pl/?page_id=1840
is available to download paper model of small work-flatcar in 1:25 scale.
It is my project.



Model is very simple, here is english instruction:
Symbols:
** Glue on cardboard 0.7-0.8 mm 
@ Close the tube 
/\ Folded in half and glue together
Sx template part. X

Part 1 glue on cardboard and glued together with part 1
Part 2 glue on cardboard - cut out holes for the axis
Part 2 and 2B glue on cardboard and glue to part 2
Parts 2C-2F glue to the marked locations 
Part 3 frame parts - glue in the box and bind to cz.2B closing the bogie frame, top panels often bind ready before 1/1a
Part 4 Wheels - glueas shown NOTE: part4B and 4C glue in rings and paste into cz.4B cz.4C
Part 5 glu to a tube , paste wheels of designated space part 4, insert ready-made wheel to the frame Through the hole in the frame insert S5 template so that the axis passed through part 5, and went out the other side, bind to the frame part 5 
Part 6 stick to the sides and edge cz.1/1A vol.2, vol.6 stick at a fixed location 
Part 7 glue in "channel bar" and bind to the glue to frame from the top


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

What a unique prototype for a work car. Can't say I've ever seen a depressed-center work car like that, but hey, why not??? 

BTW, for those looking, click on the word "pobierz" to get to the drawings. 

Later, 

K


----------



## atst (Apr 8, 2011)

One of the workers in Jarocin roundhouse told me that this car is built from scratch, without any schemes, so there is no other. 
It is still used for repairs of rolling stock in Jarocin in the engine-house. 

Here is a link where construction of this work-car is shown: 
http://www.konradus.com/forum/read.php?f=1&i=211745&t=211745&filtr=0&page=1 

Pozdrawiam 
Adam


----------

